# Rude People



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Took my wife to Alum Creek this morning caught 5 saugey and about 10 bass but had to give a wake up to a few young fishman thinking the whole point belongs to them your anchored down over a hundred yards from shore and u think no one is allowed to fish between u and the shore now that's funny and then u got the ones who swamp u then later wants u to respect them when u c them fishing yea was a crazy morning but hope some learned some respect today sad these young kids fishing in 50000 boats and think they own the lake and have no respect at all they met the wrong man today and I'm a nice guy


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

That is a very long sentence.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Yea I go


chris1162 said:


> That is a very long sentence.


 yea I got out of breath writing it. Just wondering if others have this problem on weekends there


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

This problem happens on every public lake..every weekend..I'm too old for the fight anymore..go early and leave before the nonsense raises my blood pressure.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya as crowded as it is anymore it happens. I keep my head down and do my own thing. It's fishing no need for blood pressure to rise unless it's from a big fish. I used to be very short tempered,but have learned it's not worth the head ache to deal with it's the same as rush hour traffic. If someone wants to cut me off lettem the 3 seconds of incoveinience isn't worth getting red anymore. 
Now swamping other boats and cutting trolling lines that's dangerous and sucks,but a lot of it Is in-experience. 
If I fish the main lake of alum on a weekend I go into it expecting people are gonna get to close. 

Any size to the eyes?


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya as crowded as it is anymore it happens. I keep my head down and do my own thing. It's fishing no need for blood pressure to rise unless it's from a big fish. I used to be very short tempered,but have learned it's not worth the head ache to deal with it's the same as rush hour traffic. If someone wants to cut me off lettem the 3 seconds of incoveinience isn't worth getting red anymore.
> Now swamping other boats and cutting trolling lines that's dangerous and sucks,but a lot of it Is in-experience.
> If I fish the main lake of alum on a weekend I go into it expecting people are gonna get to close.
> 
> Any size to the eyes?


No all shorts


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

My problem today at Caesar is the damn wake boats. No need for them to come within 100' of another boat throwing a 3' wake and making a turn. Especially next the shoreline. Three foot wake to my left, right and behind me. All came together under my boat. Not once but three times. Doubt they even know that just a few feet under them is a stump field. Idiots!!!


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

Alum is the worst I've seen. When I first started fishing there, I couldn't believe how others would just come right on top of me or cut me off. I don't mean 50 yards away, I mean a boat length. Just this past week, I was going down a bank and had a Nitro Z18 motor in behind me. Then they dropped the trolling motor, went around right in front of me and started fishing. The people with me were complaining and I told them it didn't matter because those guys were using crankbaits and they wouldn't catch anything. They didn't as far as we could see. We kept on catching fish the entire bank that we fished.

I've got a ton of these stories from Alum. Another happened last year. Usually, I'm first at the ramp. This day wasn't any different. We launched and there was an aluminum Ranger pulling in as we were heading out on the lake. We went to our first spot and about 15 minutes later here came the Ranger and they pulled right up next to us. At that point, we hadn't seen another boat on the lake. They had the whole lake to choose from and decided we were on the only spot that held fish.

I told a friend about it and his very first time out with me he saw first hand how it is and he couldn't believe it either.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

That's why it pays to have several spots marked in your gps. I get crowded out so often, I'm starting to expect it now. When they start getting too close, I move away from my spot as they move with me. Then I pull up and go to a different spot I have in my waypoints that has produced for me at this time of year. I try not to let anybody spoil my day on the water. I'm out there to relax and catch fish, not argue and fight.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

I was cut off yesterday by of all things-- a guy throwing a cast net from the walnut street ramp at Hoover. Right in the middle of the dock. Can you believe it??? Had to switch sides as I motored up to the ramp. Started to stare him down and advise him that game fish are not allowed to be netted. I could see that was not working. I'm in my 70's so a confrontation would be one sided. Was after 5:00pm so the rangers were probably off duty.


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

I get it a lot from young kids. A couple weeks ago at Acton, two young kids had the boat ramp blocked while they were tying their kayaks down to the top of an SUV. I could barely fit around them to launch my boat. I know for a fact they sat there for 30+ min. It's just a different time now. Lack of consideration for others and respect are not common place. 
Like some others, I try not to let it bother me. Key work, try!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

In my opinion, between Memorial Day and Labor Day, there are to many dang Lake Erie boats on Alum that do not realize they are not on Lake Erie!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Dropped a bouy on alum. I was turning around to make a drift over it and some family in their fish-n-ski anchored on my bouy.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Ahh come on that's nothing wait until there are people that you don't know that actually remember your boat and follow you that's alum creek.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

bassin mickey said:


> I was cut off yesterday by of all things-- a guy throwing a cast net from the walnut street ramp at Hoover. Right in the middle of the dock. Can you believe it??? Had to switch sides as I motored up to the ramp. Started to stare him down and advise him that game fish are not allowed to be netted. I could see that was not working. I'm in my 70's so a confrontation would be one sided. Was after 5:00pm so the rangers were probably off duty.


I try but I'm a hot head when u disrespect me I'm not disrespectful to no one until they act stupid but these young kids r not being taught to respect others at all I'm 54 and I've never seen kids act this bad


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Starting to sound like the "get off my lawn guy".... it's just not kids. And more then likely they just don't know an if were told wouldn't do what ever they done to make you so but hurt. It's a small lake with tons of people that have just as much right being there as you do.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Starting to sound like the "get off my lawn guy".... it's just not kids. And more then likely they just don't know an if were told wouldn't do what ever they done to make you so but hurt. It's a small lake with tons of people that have just as much right being there as you do.


No not butt hurt and yes it was all young kids have u not read some of these post it's pretty bad when u disrespect your elders and there r no excuses for it


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

steven kovach said:


> No not butt hurt and yes it was all young kids have u not read some of these post it's pretty bad when u disrespect your elders and there r no excuses for it


You complain a lot man. How do I know you weren't to close to these "kids"....
And your wrong it's not always kids. Plenty of ignorant adults out there to


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

Most of mine were from adult men. As far as I can remember, only one time was it young guys. They we were late teens or early 20's. They showed up a few minutes after me. They stayed around 40 yards away. Again it was just after daylight and they had the entire lake to choose from. Funny thing is the first 3 spots I went to, they followed me.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> You complain a lot man. How do I know you weren't to close to these "kids"....
> And your wrong it's not always kids. Plenty of ignorant adults out there to


Really if u want to argue dude go away to many fishermen having the same problem seems u just want to argue and if I did something wrong I don't hide it


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

steven kovach said:


> Really if u want to argue dude go away to many fishermen having the same problem seems u just want to argue and if I did something wrong I don't hide it


Just sayin


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't discriminate and typically think all people at alum are idiots regardless of age, gender, or race.  Think respect should be for everyone and elders don't deserve a higher level of respect, just more understanding for the situation they may be in with their aging minds and bodies.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

This happens to everyone everywhere. I could see why most would think it's younger people. But me and my buddy had the boat out on oshay about a month ago and it was complete opposite. We were followed / cut off by an older gentleman and I'm assuming his father as he appeared even older. I'm 26 and would hope to not be classified in this "younger generation". Patience is a virtue... tight lines y'all!


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Lannom22 said:


> This happens to everyone everywhere. I could see why most would think it's younger people. But me and my buddy had the boat out on oshay about a month ago and it was complete opposite. We were followed / cut off by an older gentleman and I'm assuming his father as he appeared even older. I'm 26 and would hope to not be classified in this "younger generation". Patience is a virtue... tight lines y'all!


Yea old do it to but this day it was young kids maybe 17 to 20 but I gave them a talk about respect I hope it sunk in they swamped us good then pulled 50 feet and started fishing and ask me to get out of the way lol


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

Several things stick out here. First, why does it matter how expensive their boat is? Second, didn't you just say in the first post that they were anchored on a spot and got mad at you for getting too close to them? Then you just said they showed up on your spot and asked you to get out of the way. Third, I remember you showing up on the site last year and doing nothing but complaining/arguing with people on here. Seems to follow you around. I think the saying goes, "If everywhere you go smells like s***, maybe its time to check your own shoes." Honestly, if someones on a point and you cut between them and the bank, you're the jerk. There are plenty of other spots for you to fish.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

shilty said:


> Several things stick out here. First, why does it matter how expensive their boat is? Second, didn't you just say in the first post that they were anchored on a spot and got mad at you for getting too close to them? Then you just said they showed up on your spot and asked you to get out of the way. Third, I remember you showing up on the site last year and doing nothing but complaining/arguing with people on here. Seems to follow you around. I think the saying goes, "If everywhere you go smells like s***, maybe its time to check your own shoes." Honestly, if someones on a point and you cut between them and the bank, you're the jerk. There are plenty of other spots for you to fish.


NO u r wrong as I said we had a few mishaps at alum this weekend and if your over a hundred yards from the bank and think no one is allowed to fish it well your nuts and the reason I said how much the boat was it shows how these young kids think they r intitled think they can do what they want to anyone because they got money we even had kids in a ski boat run into my boat while my wife was holding it at the dock and didn't say sorry or nothing yea your right I'm a jerk sounds like u may be the jerk for saying dumb crap


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

tic toc tic toc


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Bustin'bass said:


> Alum is the worst I've seen. When I first started fishing there, I couldn't believe how others would just come right on top of me or cut me off. I don't mean 50 yards away, I mean a boat length. Just this past week, I was going down a bank and had a Nitro Z18 motor in behind me. Then they dropped the trolling motor, went around right in front of me and started fishing. The people with me were complaining and I told them it didn't matter because those guys were using crankbaits and they wouldn't catch anything. They didn't as far as we could see. We kept on catching fish the entire bank that we fished.
> 
> I've got a ton of these stories from Alum. Another happened last year. Usually, I'm first at the ramp. This day wasn't any different. We launched and there was an aluminum Ranger pulling in as we were heading out on the lake. We went to our first spot and about 15 minutes later here came the Ranger and they pulled right up next to us. At that point, we hadn't seen another boat on the lake. They had the whole lake to choose from and decided we were on the only spot that held fish.
> 
> I told a friend about it and his very first time out with me he saw first hand how it is and he couldn't believe it either.


Yet another reason I hope Hoover stays 10 hp/10 mph. All too easy to zip around in the big motor boats. At least with the restriction it should theoretically limit how easily/quickly boaters can get from one spot to the next. 



bassin mickey said:


> I was cut off yesterday by of all things-- a guy throwing a cast net from the walnut street ramp at Hoover. Right in the middle of the dock. Can you believe it??? Had to switch sides as I motored up to the ramp. Started to stare him down and advise him that game fish are not allowed to be netted. I could see that was not working. I'm in my 70's so a confrontation would be one sided. Was after 5:00pm so the rangers were probably off duty.


#ODNR next time. It routes to local PD if Rangers are closed. Correct me if I'm wrong but there are signs all over that ramp stating no fish from the dock, right?


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

steven kovach said:


> NO u r wrong as I said we had a few mishaps at alum this weekend and if your over a hundred yards from the bank and think no one is allowed to fish it well your nuts and the reason I said how much the boat was it shows how these young kids think they r intitled think they can do what they want to anyone because they got money we even had kids in a ski boat run into my boat while my wife was holding it at the dock and didn't say sorry or nothing yea your right I'm a jerk sounds like u may be the jerk for saying dumb crap





shilty said:


> Several things stick out here. First, why does it matter how expensive their boat is? Second, didn't you just say in the first post that they were anchored on a spot and got mad at you for getting too close to them? Then you just said they showed up on your spot and asked you to get out of the way. Third, I remember you showing up on the site last year and doing nothing but complaining/arguing with people on here. Seems to follow you around. I think the saying goes, "If everywhere you go smells like s***, maybe its time to check your own shoes." Honestly, if someones on a point and you cut between them and the bank, you're the jerk. There are plenty of other spots for you to fish.


And I don't get on here to argue but seems to be people on here that think they can talk down to anyone for making a comment


shilty said:


> Several things stick out here. First, why does it matter how expensive their boat is? Second, didn't you just say in the first post that they were anchored on a spot and got mad at you for getting too close to them? Then you just said they showed up on your spot and asked you to get out of the way. Third, I remember you showing up on the site last year and doing nothing but complaining/arguing with people on here. Seems to follow you around. I think the saying goes, "If everywhere you go smells like s***, maybe its time to check your own shoes." Honestly, if someones on a point and you cut between them and the bank, you're the jerk. There are plenty of other spots for you to fish.





shilty said:


> Several things stick out here. First, why does it matter how expensive their boat is? Second, didn't you just say in the first post that they were anchored on a spot and got mad at you for getting too close to them? Then you just said they showed up on your spot and asked you to get out of the way. Third, I remember you showing up on the site last year and doing nothing but complaining/arguing with people on here. Seems to follow you around. I think the saying goes, "If everywhere you go smells like s***, maybe its time to check your own shoes." Honestly, if someones on a point and you cut between them and the bank, you're the jerk. There are plenty of other spots for you to fish.


And by the way I'm not arguing with anyone seems a lot of Fishermen has this problem at Alum


----------



## fred smith (Nov 13, 2016)

Bottom line is no one has respect for each other anymore


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Steven kovach, your the only one that has talked any one down. Bye calling your self and another poster a "jerk"....

I'm with ya people invading your bubble sucks man. Alums fool of it,especially on the weekend and on those precious main lake points. I can say with 100% honesty I have not had a boat fishing within site of me other then a few "party boats" full of dag on kids playing there loud music. But they leave after a few an I get The place to myself algain.all why listening to all the yahoos buzzing around the lake.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

All I will say to this is last year I swore I would never fish Alum on the weekend again as long as I live. PERIOD !!


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Steven kovach, your the only one that has talked any one down. Bye calling your self and another poster a "jerk"....
> 
> I'm with ya people invading your bubble sucks man. Alums fool of it,especially on the weekend and on those precious main lake points. I can say with 100% honesty I have not had a boat fishing within site of me other then a few "party boats" full of dag on kids playing there loud music. But they leave after a few an I get The place to myself algain.all why listening to all the yahoos buzzing around the lake.


Dude u need to read things better I was called a jerk really why is it that so many on here just want to argue for God's sake it was a comment and it happens a lot wow


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

stanimals2 said:


> All I will say to this is last year I swore I would never fish Alum on the weekend again as long as I live. PERIOD !!


I done on weekends I'm retired so weekdays for now on


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

steven kovach said:


> Dude u need to read things better I was called a jerk really why is it that so many on here just want to argue for God's sake it was a comment and it happens a lot wow


My bad,... 2 people.....


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

All of my experiences have been during the week. I never fish on the weekends.


----------



## Boogyboo (May 28, 2017)

Just fish alum now like I am,,storms got most people run off lol


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Boogyboo said:


> Just fish alum now like I am,,storms got most people run off lol


R u catching any


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

I'll be at Alum in the morning so everyone stay away.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Bustin'bass said:


> I'll be at Alum in the morning so everyone stay away.


Stay off my point it's the the 3rd one on the left in the south pool


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

fred smith said:


> Bottom line is no one has respect for each other anymore


Wow...! I have a lot of respect for others and I get the same in return in most cases.
Your first post on the site and you come out with the biggest (metaphorically) brush at your disposal. 
It's sad that some think this way.
Agreed though, Boaters' and fishermen do need to learn the rules of the road. But less not lump everyone together since some put more into safety than others.

There's always three sides to every story.


----------



## Boogyboo (May 28, 2017)

steven kovach said:


> R u catching any


1 15 inch eye on a hj12 pink uv,,thought they would be hitting better with the rain


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Hook N Book said:


> Wow...! I have a lot of respect for others and I get the same in return in most cases.
> Your first post on the site and you come out with the biggest (metaphorically) brush at your disposal.
> It's sad that some think this way.
> Agreed though, Boaters' and fishermen do need to learn the rules of the road. But less not lump everyone together since some put more into safety than others.
> ...


Didn't say all but a whole lot of them r this way and it's just not me saying it. It is what it is sorry but that's reality at Alumcreek


----------



## Madtrouter (Feb 20, 2016)

This thread has been enlightening. What I learned is that fisherman can't spell very well. 

Society is full of moral slobs. We even vote for them. I had Delaware Lake all to myself one morning at sunrise...caught a few. Blue Herons or maybe Cranes caught a few with me. I was fishing. About 8:00am two guys on the other side of the lake show up blasting a boom box. I was doing the exact same thing but that's not fishing to me. 

If I have to hike...kayak or travel to Montana to get fishing that's what I'll do. Indian on weekday...yes. Indian on weekend...no way. 

I don't get it. I went to a clustermuck and it was a clustermuck? Try something different to get to the fishing you enjoy. Don't expect things to change. You need to change your ways and means. That's the point of fishing...learning and adapting to meet your expectations of what fishing means to you. Coming home and saying "well that didn't work and I need to do something different" is not just ok...but required.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dang.......I learned years ago Alum on the weekends wasn't for me, most bodies of water on the weekends aren't, unless a private pond


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Madtrouter said:


> This thread has been enlightening. What I learned is that fisherman can't spell very well.
> 
> Society is full of moral slobs. We even vote for them. I had Delaware Lake all to myself one morning at sunrise...caught a few. Blue Herons or maybe Cranes caught a few with me. I was fishing. About 8:00am two guys on the other side of the lake show up blasting a boom box. I was doing the exact same thing but that's not fishing to me.
> 
> ...


I have know ideal what your talking about but I will never let no one bully me around on the or off the water that will never happen and maybe we all can't spell that great has nothing to do with it don't make us any less of a man than the next


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

steven kovach said:


> Didn't say all but a whole lot of them r this way and it's just not me saying it. It is what it is sorry but that's reality at Alumcreek


Please re-read my last post. I was not referring to you.


----------



## Madtrouter (Feb 20, 2016)

steven kovach said:


> I have know ideal what your talking about but I will never let no one bully me around on the or off the water that will never happen and maybe we all can't spell that great has nothing to do with it don't make us any less of a man than the next



The point is. If you aren't enjoying yourself then try something different. You have the responsibility. You know Alum is a mess. You know people can be rude. Go where they ain't and make the sport enjoyable again. To me that's the number one criteria. Enjoying your time fishing. Good luck.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

This is why I like to paddle the uppermost waters of the reservoirs. There's no one else out there but other paddlers and a few serious fishermen - everyone is quiet. We've never had any kind of hassle.

At Alum for example we put in at Howard and go north. Depending on the pool level the lake starts getting small along Hogback. At Delaware we'll put in maybe at Horseshoe and go up the Whetstone branch. If we encounter someone fishing I'll try to see where their lines and casts are, and steer a wide margin around them. We never linger near them, just pass by.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yip - Alum by far is the worst - Like several have already said, I expect it now - The sad thing, is my son is growing up expecting now as well. I don't know how many times I have had someone come right in on an area my son and I were fishing. I normally don't say a whole lot until they throw across my line or my sons. Then I might say a few things that I don't care for my son to hear. LOL!


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

My


Hook N Book said:


> Please re-read my last post. I was not referring to you.


 sorry read it wrong just so many neg comments


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Madtrouter said:


> The point is. If you aren't enjoying yourself then try something different. You have the responsibility. You know Alum is a mess. You know people can be rude. Go where they ain't and make the sport enjoyable again. To me that's the number one criteria. Enjoying your time fishing. Good luck.


Well thanks for the advice. But I can not let people stop me from enjoying the lake maybe I'll just go on weekdays I've never had a problem during the week and I'm a hard head it's not a good thing sometimes lol


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Green hat, green shirt , tan shorts and a holster on your side...they will think you are a ranger and stay far enough away....lol..... J/k of course.... This is why I mostly fish streams and rivers, plus I suck at backing my 12 footer and hate to take forever on the ramp


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

fritoking said:


> Green hat, green shirt , tan shorts and a holster on your side...they will think you are a ranger and stay far enough away....lol..... J/k of course.... This is why I mostly fish streams and rivers, plus I suck at backing my 12 footer and hate to take forever on the ramp


Here's what you want. Makes pushing off the trailer/dock much easier. 

https://www.amazon.com/SeaSense-Tie...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0019LYEJW


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

My problem bis literally backing onto the ramp.... seriously suck at it...I've been told the smaller the trailer the harder it is..lol


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

fritoking said:


> My problem bis literally backing onto the ramp.... seriously suck at it...I've been told the smaller the trailer the harder it is..lol


True


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

fritoking said:


> My problem bis literally backing onto the ramp.... seriously suck at it...I've been told the smaller the trailer the harder it is..lol


Just try to not over adjust and use your mirrors


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

I can't see the boat in the mirrors....lol


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

fritoking said:


> I can't see the boat in the mirrors....lol


Put some poles about 4 ft high on the trailer u can make them out of pvc real easy it will help out a lot


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

fritoking said:


> My problem bis literally backing onto the ramp.... seriously suck at it...I've been told the smaller the trailer the harder it is..lol


YEp the shorter the axle length from the hitch the quicker they jack knife.....my 8footer atv trailer can be a real pain backing down the road 1/8 mile at my cabin


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

fritoking said:


> My problem bis literally backing onto the ramp.... seriously suck at it...I've been told the smaller the trailer the harder it is..lol





fritoking said:


> I can't see the boat in the mirrors....lol





steven kovach said:


> Put some poles about 4 ft high on the trailer u can make them out of pvc real easy it will help out a lot


OK. I understand now. Take a look at the photos below for an idea how to incorporate PVC on your trailer to increase visibility. My boat is not much longer than yours (14.5') and if I get it lined up right, which is sometimes a challenge on smaller unimproved ramps, I don't have much issue backing down the ramp. A back-up camera on your tow vehicle also helps


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

shoot, try backing a hay wagon loaded with hay into barn and thunderstorms about to burst....


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

fritoking said:


> I can't see the boat in the mirrors....lol


If you're in a truck drop your tailgate.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This has gotten off topic. But will add, have a kingpin added to the front of you tow vehicle, problem solved.
Only thing with this method is you'll have to drive in reverse back home. ;o)


fritoking said:


> My problem bis literally backing onto the ramp.... seriously suck at it...I've been told the smaller the trailer the harder it is..lol


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I see you all haven't figured it out yet. There are a lot more abnormal people now days than normal people and it will only get worse.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Rude people.....try driving a semitruck around Columbus during rush hour.....need a lot of patients with some......but I am curtious and it seems to come back in return


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Whaler said:


> I see you all haven't figured it out yet. There are a lot more abnormal people now days than normal people and it will only get worse.


By comparing abnormality vs. normality with people, I suppose you're referring to home training.
That is certainly what it comes down to. Here again, why compare all to a few.
Everyone isn't the same and everyone certainly doesn't own or have excess to a boat nor fish because they enjoy it.
If you give respect you'll get it in return...at least that's what I was taught.
Maybe some are just getting old and crusty and have less patience with others...!
Like someone said...kinda like kids walking across your lawn. )


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Seems like January not June in this thread


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Madtrouter said:


> This thread has been enlightening. What I learned is that fisherman can't spell very well.
> 
> Society is full of moral slobs. We even vote for them. I had Delaware Lake all to myself one morning at sunrise...caught a few. Blue Herons or maybe Cranes caught a few with me. I was fishing. About 8:00am two guys on the other side of the lake show up blasting a boom box. I was doing the exact same thing but that's not fishing to me.
> 
> ...


Not all fishermen are bad spellers. I won a spelling bee in foorth grade.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Hook N Book said:


> By comparing abnormality vs. normality with people, I suppose you're referring to home training.
> That is certainly what it comes down to. Here again, why compare all to a few.
> Everyone isn't the same and everyone certainly doesn't own or have excess to a boat nor fish because they enjoy it.
> If you give respect you'll get it in return...at least that's what I was taught.
> ...


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

It is what it is


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Lake Erie is huge, I was there Saturday catching walleye and I always try to find a spot somewhat to myself, we set up to drift and started catching walleye right away and within 10 minutes I had a guy run his planer boards within 6' of my boat on the side we were casting I couldn't believe it. I flipped him off and gave him the " I would like to punch you stare". I bet bit happened 3 more times during the day. Its ridiculous. It happens on one of the biggest lakes in the world.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

George Carlin said, "think about how smart the average person is, now realize that half of them are dumber than that".


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

odell daniel said:


> Lake Erie is huge, I was there Saturday catching walleye and I always try to find a spot somewhat to myself, we set up to drift and started catching walleye right away and within 10 minutes I had a guy run his planer boards within 6' of my boat on the side we were casting I couldn't believe it. I flipped him off and gave him the " I would like to punch you stare". I bet bit happened 3 more times during the day. Its ridiculous. It happens on one of the biggest lakes in the world.


Yea respect is getting harder for people to understand really sad


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I was on portage lakes the other day fishing near shore and some kids came around the point in kayaks. One kid yelled to the others, wide berth, fisherman. One kid though couldn't stop his yak but said sorry sir. I commended all four of them, even the one that drifted between me and the shore. I have had more problems with older than younger.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I first learned of this when renting canoes out of the marina at Delaware in the 1980s. To get anywhere on the lake you have to go by the "speed and ski zone" and we quickly learned that when Dad packs the whole family into the boat and goes roaring around they don't care the least bit about putting small boats in danger. They'll do it while sober and with no regrets.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

guppygill said:


> I was on portage lakes the other day fishing near shore and some kids came around the point in kayaks. One kid yelled to the others, wide berth, fisherman. One kid though couldn't stop his yak but said sorry sir. I commended all four of them, even the one that drifted between me and the shore. I have had more problems with older than younger.


 nice not all all disrespectful and it's not always kids but most of my incidents r at alumcreek 95% of the time


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Iffin it bothers you that bad.....choose another lake that might suit you.....Alum won't change any time soon, and you getting on here complaining won't help it either.....do you have a report?
Dang
Sometimes in life.....you reap what you sow


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

ironman172 said:


> Iffin it bothers you that bad.....choose another lake that might suit you.....Alum won't change any time soon, and you getting on here complaining won't help it either.....do you have a report?
> Dang
> Sometimes in life.....you reap what you sow[/QUOT really it's comments like this that proves my point


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

It is most certainly not always kids. In fact, in my experience it is always grown men, and a lot of the time tournament fishermen. I've had a bass boat pull in on top of me and tried to justify it with "I'm fishing a tournament." I don't give a flying ****, I beat you to the spot. 

There are fistfights at docks across the world every year for this very reason. All I can tell you is keep your rod tip down and have a stealthy net man. The ones who are good at spot stealing will still see you, but the amateur thief won't see it


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

CrappieTacos said:


> It is most certainly not always kids. In fact, in my experience it is always grown men, and a lot of the time tournament fishermen. I've had a bass boat pull in on top of me and tried to justify it with "I'm fishing a tournament." I don't give a flying ****, I beat you to the spot.
> 
> There are fistfights at docks across the world every year for this very reason. All I can tell you is keep your rod tip down and have a stealthy net man. The ones who are good at spot stealing will still see you, but the amateur thief won't see it





ironman172 said:


> Iffin it bothers you that bad.....choose another lake that might suit you.....Alum won't change any time soon, and you getting on here complaining won't help it either.....do you have a report?
> Dang
> Sometimes in life.....you reap what you sow


reap what u sow wow and if it didn't happen a lot so many of these comments by Fishermen on here r bull and they deserved it too reap what u sow really just wow


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

There is a anger free cove in Big Run where you can share your feelings and get free hugs.... Free granola bars and acoustic guitars if that's your thing.......bottom line is just try to be a bigger person and relax and enjoy yourself....beats a hard day at work


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

steven kovach said:


> And I don't get on here to argue but seems to be people on here that think they can talk down to anyone for making a comment
> 
> 
> And by the way I'm not arguing with anyone seems a lot of Fishermen has this problem at Alum


simple solution to the problem, stay the hell off of Alum!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

There's a post from last year where Mr.kovach himself states he doesn't fish alum on the weekends anymore. 
A LOT of mr.kovachs threads are like this very one. 
Mr.kavach do you like to troll? 
I'm more a caster but will troll ocasionly. If the mood is right.
Bigdub! I know that spot! The fish just jump into the boat because we are all winners and we all deserve a trophy


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

We really did have a fish jump into the canoe on Delaware.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

BigDub007 said:


> There is a anger free cove in Big Run where you can share your feelings and get free hugs.... Free granola bars and acoustic guitars if that's your thing.......bottom line is just try to be a bigger person and relax and enjoy yourself....beats a hard day at work


As a matter of fact, Saturday between 9:30a -12:30p I caught 13 saugeye (5 keepers) in Big Run WHILE being cheered on by the pleasure boats (true story)! Guess what, I know it's a PITA, but it holds fish. I fish there at will all hours of the day and night with and without incident from other anglers and pleasure boaters. I don't B**** and moan or get upset...I simply fish. One fish my 5 YO little girl caught was 21" FO that went about 4lbs caught on a Blue Tiger No. 6 Flicker Shad 45' back at 2-2.2 SOG.

Easy solution...if you know what to expect, you decide whether or not to go. If you choose to go, don't cry about it. I have WAY more stories than I care to divulge about inconsiderate fishermen, pleasure boaters, kayakers and even one D-bag fishing from bank (while I was in my boat) over the 30+ years of fishing Alum. I have personally been on the lake 3 times when people have lost their lives. It is a tough lake due to the pressure, but the fish thrive.

Guess what...I'll be there tonight...fishing...QUIETLY.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

The horse died several post ago, time to put it to rest.


----------

